# How to lay the 1st row of laminate floor?



## haiphan02 (May 18, 2010)

I have a 1 1/2" gap at the end of the row as picture here. What should I do? I have


-I have put the spacers in-between the laminate and wall already.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Take up what you have laid. You will use 5 pieces for this row. Now cut 2 pieces that when added to 3 full pieces will cover the length that you need. You can use these cutoff pieces in other rows.

When I have laid laminate floor I have "dry" laid the first 3 or 4 rown to get a idea of how I want to cut. Usually what you cut off the end of one row you can use the cutoff piece to start the next row.

You want to be sure that the boards are staggered through ( in my opinion ) at least through 6 rows. Actually I do not want any repeat pattern to be readilly visible.


G


----------



## haiphan02 (May 18, 2010)

That makes sense now, wasn't thinking clearly at 1:00 in the morning. Will try that will I get home.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Just be sure you don't get lazy and make it look like the top section.

The bottom is much better... but not great. Remember, that you can have occasional shorter pieces anywhere in the center runs if you need to... the short, cut pieces don't always have to be on the ends. (Sometimes special trimming is necessary to make them fit.) Anytime you are stacking full pieces against the previous row, you are subject to creating repeating patterns. This is not aesthetically desirable.

Vary the colors too.


----------

